# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  1. Kongress; Die Kunst des Heilens

## Paul Neuer

*Hab da was gefunden. Ein Kongress mit interessanten Referenten!

1. Kongress -* *Die Kunst des Heilens*
  25. - 27. Sept. 09 
1. Kongress
"Die Kunst des Heilens"   in Walldorf bei Heidelberg 
(Hotel Holyday Inn)

Veranstalter:
Stiftung AUSWEG/IVH
Dr. Harald Wiesendanger 
Programm mit weiteren Infos und **

Flyer-Download unter:
www.die-kunst-des-heilens.d
*Highlights + Referenten*

*Deutschlands bekanntester Pfarrer  Jürgen Fliege*
*Der Pionier der Biophotonik  Professor Fritz-Albert Popp*
*Deutschlands mutigster Gesundheitsvisionär  Dr. med. Ellis Huber

Gruß Paul
*

----------

